# Autotrail 2010 - reverse monitor upgrade



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I know the subject has been done before but time has gone by.

I'm looking to change the single DIN rather rubbishy radio/DVD player/TV/Reverse Monitor on my 2010 Mohawk.

I've endured its tiny screen and poor radio reception for long enough. I don't look like changing the m/home yet so I'll change the unit.

I have average DIY skills in this area and would like to hear tips from anyone who has done it and in particular if they could recommend a suitable replacement. I'm happy to buy through eBay and have money in Paypal waiting!  

I have looked through the myriad of units available on eBay and it looks a minefield!

Thanks


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi.
I to was disappointed with the original system. I fitted a Pioneer AVH3300BT double din system. This enabled me to continue to use the rear view camera, the built in tv monitor and all the other bells and whistles that the original radio was able to do. However the Pioneer system does it all much better. The radio reception is excellent using the original aerial.
Frank


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Frank, I'll have a look for one of those then.


----------

